# Kitchener Area RIFF WRATH Jams



## RIFF WRATH

for the past few years I have had somewhat "spontanious" jams at my place. While i am musically inept at the moment I am kept busy as co-ordinator/roadie/(mostly)groupie. I have a number of musician friends that enjoy coming out. I have a rural property and understanding neighbours, 30 min from Guelph or Kitchener.
I am curious if any local people are interested in coming out and jamming when the warm weather finally gets here.
I have a 24X24 space that should be tidied up by then. at the moment I have a small 150W 4 channel mixer for vocals but am working on upgrading. I also have a full drum kit available and a few guitars/basses and amps as well as an organ (no pun intended).
I always have fun, but I don't have to drive...lol
I invite your comments
cheers
RIFF


----------



## buckaroobanzai

Sounds like fun.....

I'd be up for it - bass & guitar & some vox

unless u allow smoking in the space, years of smoky bars have left me with a major smoke allergy

luckily, it hasn't left me with a beer allergy.....


----------



## jane

I'd be up for bass, guitar & some vox too... as long as you don't mind a mediocre 20 year old attempting to play along... very badly...


----------



## RIFF WRATH

buckeroobonzi
thats why I wait for the warmer weather and kick the doors open. ALL types of smoking is outside...lol....there is only enough room for the players inside and maybe a couple of bodies standing, and they usually alternate and meet & greet...set up: 24X24 workshop for non players to hang in, 24X24 jam room attached, outside little patio and/or stand just outside the doors...always sounds better outside and the sound carries for miles...lol.
thanks for your interest
cheers
RIFF


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Jane
the idea is to come and have fun, playing skill is a secondary consideration, age is also not an issue. I have had young teenager players in the past but I don't like them exposed to, lets say, some adult behaviour, and they must be accompanied by an adult.

cheers
RIFF


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

RIFF WRATH said:


> Jane
> the idea is to come and have fun, playing skill is a secondary consideration, age is also not an issue. I have had young teenager players in the past but I don't like them exposed to, lets say, some adult behaviour, and they must be accompanied by an adult.
> 
> cheers
> RIFF


Yah you can't have the youngins seeing adult behaviour, we currently have them fooled into believing we are mature. 

:banana:


----------



## RIFF WRATH

sssshhhh, there may be a few lurkers already on the site....lol
cheers
RIFF


----------



## jane

It's all good... I'm in a band with a couple of "mature" guys. I don't think guys ever mature............

ahem.


----------



## Hamm Guitars

Do you have a stove plug and really understanding neighbors?

If I'm still in this end of the country and not giging, I might be able to bring production.


----------



## suttree

i'd be up for a little noise making! keep me up to date, if you would.


----------



## ne1roc

RIFF WRATH said:


> buckeroobonzi
> ALL types of smoking is outside...lol....
> RIFF


Great! Sounds like alot of fun! I am gonna try make this!


----------



## zinga

I would like to come but i have not played in front of ppl for years, please keep me posted thank you. :wave:


----------



## starjag

Cool... keep me updated as well.


----------



## Guest

jane said:


> It's all good... I'm in a band with a couple of "mature" guys. I don't think guys ever mature............
> 
> ahem.


Hey!..I resemble that remark.
Sounds like a hoot RIFF. I'll be
keeping my eyes open to this 
thread.
Where about's is Four Winds?


----------



## buckaroobanzai

I work for a cookie company, I'll bring cookies...

Too bad it wasn't last summer when I worked at a brewery....


----------



## shoretyus

Is there a list of jams somewhere? Like a master list? 

You guys may get visitors hauling hammonds :smilie_flagge17:

COOKIE ME...........WANT COOKIE


----------



## buckaroobanzai

zinga said:


> I would like to come but i have not played in front of ppl for years, please keep me posted thank you. :wave:


yr not playin' in front of ppl, yer jammin' with friends. 

but i hear you, when I started back up after 10 years, I was petrified. Much better now.


----------



## jane

buckaroobanzai said:


> I work for a cookie company, I'll bring cookies...
> 
> Too bad it wasn't last summer when I worked at a brewery....


Mmm cookies!


----------



## buckaroobanzai

Yes, I spend my workday next to 6 100-foot-long ovens that churn out chocolate chip cookies all day.

We have an alarm system that goes off if we have less than 10,000 kilos of chocolate chips in the building.

it's tough, but somebody's got to do it...


----------



## Lowtones

I'd be interested, providing that I'm around at the time. I could also provide a little beefier P.A. if required. Warning I'm a very immature old guy.


----------



## jane

buckaroobanzai said:


> Yes, I spend my workday next to 6 100-foot-long ovens that churn out chocolate chip cookies all day.
> 
> We have an alarm system that goes off if we have less than 10,000 kilos of chocolate chips in the building.
> 
> it's tough, but somebody's got to do it...


Oh wow, where do you work? (Do you get to eat the cookies???) 

Where I used to work, we were next to the Quaker factory (in Peterborough). It smelt like oatmeal sometimes. And sometimes, it was burnt.


----------



## suttree

buckaroobanzai said:


> Yes, I spend my workday next to 6 100-foot-long ovens that churn out chocolate chip cookies all day.
> 
> We have an alarm system that goes off if we have less than 10,000 kilos of chocolate chips in the building.
> 
> it's tough, but somebody's got to do it...



is this you?


----------



## buckaroobanzai

more like this -


----------



## suttree

touche. nice mug.


----------



## Guest

buckaroobanzai said:


> Yes, I spend my workday next to 6 100-foot-long ovens that churn out chocolate chip cookies all day.
> 
> We have an alarm system that goes off if we have less than 10,000 kilos of chocolate chips in the building.
> 
> it's tough, but somebody's got to do it...


I used to work at the Laura Secord plant in Scarberia (80's).
Man..you never really had a Turtle (mmm...I love turtles..)
till you plucked one fresh off the line while it was still warm
and the caramel soft. However..I got sick of chocolate after
3 weeks. For that reason I swore that I'll never work at a
brewery or a pizzeria. lol.


----------



## auger

hey sounds like a meet and greet in the works....
and with the last few responses you may have the food covered.....

any idea of dates.....in the works.....
electric players welcome????

I will keep an eye on this thread.....for updates.....


----------



## RIFF WRATH

well it looks like it will be Sat. June 21, "first day of summer", probably still be snowing by then, or raining cats & dogs....lol
cheers
Gerry


----------



## buckaroobanzai

Just wanted to bump this up so we don't forget about it ( assuming Riff's still up for it, of course!)

I'll be bringing


----------



## Milkman

If Buck brings cookies I may have to drive up there.

I'm getting itchy to play a little.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

been kinda busy lately cleaning up the shop. lots of little projects to finish up and shelving to put up. will be kinda ***** & span for June.

finished off the drum kit finally...sounds good & looks good.....gonna have to find a drummer.

these last few days have got me itching for the jam....beauty weather.
cheers
Gerry


----------



## Hamstrung

RIFF WRATH said:


> well it looks like it will be Sat. June 21, "first day of summer", probably still be snowing by then, or raining cats & dogs....lol
> cheers
> Gerry


It appears that the forces of the universe have conspired to have everything happening at once on that weekend! Darn! I was hoping to get out there with my new band but that weekend of all weekends is impossible for me. Any chance you're gonna have a re-do during the summer if it's successful?

BTW Riff, my Kramer project is still in the works. The cold crappy weather has kept me from painting till recently. Now I can start painting/sanding/painting/sanding.... I'll bring it by when it's done, and again thanks for the workshop space!

... Dan


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Dan..we try and have as many jams as possible, but the degree of attendance is usually up and down.
sorry you will miss this one. asside from the burnie burnie on the fingers removing the finish...that is going to be an awesome axe..and in my opinion a very satisfying experience.
cheers
Gerry


----------



## Vintage_Groove

RIFF WRATH said:


> Dan..we try and have as many jams as possible, but the degree of attendance is usually up and down.
> sorry you will miss this one. asside from the burnie burnie on the fingers removing the finish...that is going to be an awesome axe..and in my opinion a very satisfying experience.
> cheers
> Gerry


Gerry, where are you located? I may try to come out and watch. I'm fairly new to drumming and really new to guitar so I wouldn't be much use for jamming (except maybe for drums with what little I know at this point). Is it for Saturday, June 21?


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Strum
I am just below Salem/Elora. Have drums, no drummer(s) yet. If you can't play guitar yet, follow your avatar & just Strum along...lol
cheers
Gerry


----------



## 1PUTTS

If I'm free that night, I could cover the drums. As of right now, I have nothing on the calendar but you know how summers book up...

I'll mark it down and try to keep it open.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

sounds great I putts......gee whiz, if i go by your avatar, you'll probably be out on the links....lol
Gerry


----------



## auger

hey riff wrath...
I will try to make it....as well....
I will put that date on the schedule tonight....so I dont forget....

It will be nice to put some faces to the names on the board here....
and to have some people to jam with......

thanks again for putting this together Riff Wrath....

Auger


----------



## jane

Hey, I've marked it down too... I'd love to come play bass, or guitar, or keys. Whatever.


----------



## starjag

I marked the date down as well


----------



## RIFF WRATH

my little PA is 150W, with 4 channels. has been adequate in the past, and less complicated to run....lol.....I have an older Yamaha passive 12 channel mixer but as yet do not have an amp to power up to test. still looking.methinks I do not have the expertise to operate if actually does work. shop is set up for 220V and the plug configuration is like an oversized 110 male plug. new to me speakers go either 400w for 1 set, or 600w for the second set, again haven't tried them yet....been madly reorganizing and cleaning up....pick-up truck of empties loaded up last nite...lol......finally spoke to my bud, one of the best drummers in , well, ontario, in my opinion.....he's to maybe visit to-nite, and I'll try and nail him down to the date. his young son plays drums also, so fingers crossed we may have a dedicated drummer to take any "pressure" of those that are not so confident drummers.....as we get closer may have to try and define music genres without losing spontenaity...
electric & accoustic.......also have a small Yamaha synth organ that comes "close" to a piano sound. 
getting antsier by the minute
cheers
Gerry


----------



## 1PUTTS

I wouldn't feel any pressure as I'm actually a drummer and only a guitar-player-wannabe (only picked up the guitar a little over a year ago). So I won't be playing any guitar unless you want to hear Smoke on the Water ad nauseam.

But it would be great to meet your drummer buddy & his son along with everyone else...the more the merrier!


----------



## Vintage_Groove

What is the drum set you have? I'm still planning to attend, I'd also like to meet everyone. If your drummers don't show then I'll gladly bring my sticks and see what I can do. I've listened to my last 2 jam session cd's and had a few friends listen, all positive comments, so I guess I'm not that bad. I'm getting a Bass guitar soon but won't be much help there for a long while.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

drums are an older pearl mahag set with additions that I "rebuilt" this winter. 22" kick, 2 16" floor toms, 13, 12, 10 & 8 tom toms & old rogers 14 1/2 mahog snare.....all new remo heads....older pearl high hat....generic cymbols......sounds ok from a non drummer point of view...lol....currently stored at a bud's until the weather stabalizes.


----------



## JHarasym

*Location?*

Howdy,
Are you going to post location/directions and timetable? Is this an all day, afternoon, or evening hootnanny? Is there a fridge on site for BYOB? BBQ for BYOM? (or BYO hibachi and cooler). 
Thanks
John


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Hi John....not sure of the timetable....I will be home from noon on....I will leave it open for now and as we get closer I will try and get an idea of what's going on.....I would suggest a cooler and ice as I only have a small bar fridge and being one who likes his beverages cold and an adequate supply there won't be much room....I am just below Elora, and will post directions later....hope to check out the BBQ this weekend..it seems every spring I decide to buy a new one but so far I have been able to keep it running....supposed to have lots of cookies...lol.....and I will have some sort of munchies for later in the evening..


----------



## Milkman

Hey Riff,

Once you nail down a date, please post it here (I know you will).

If I'm not doing sound I wouldn't mind bringing whatever you need to make the jam a success. I have pretty much ANYthing you would need with the exception of large backline stuff.

It would be no trouble to bring a powered mixer, a couple of nice full range cabs an a couple of wedges as well as whatever mics you need. I know you want to buy what you need, but in the short term maybe I can help.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Hi Mike
date is Sat. June 21. as we get closer hopefully things will fall into place. I have 4 mike boom stands, cables for each, about 6 mikes.....only have 1 "good" mike and that is a Shure vocal (SM57?)...the other mikes are OK in a pinch......have a 4 channel yorkie 150W power mixer with matching wedges.....have the (untested) Yamaha board with no power (yet)...needs testing....have 2 sets of speakers...400W 3 ways and 600W 2 ways...2 400W horn bins???...2 speaker stands.....will have 1 strat, 2 teles, 1 LP available, 3 (1 with pickup)accoustics....3 electric bass's....organ keyboard.....and a tenor banjo just in case.....traynor 50W tube bass amp, Traynor 25W ss bass amp, 150W yorkie ss bass amp with pedal controller for guitar, 3 lower watt tube guitar amps and the Line 6 100W spider 2 with control pedal.....4 X 12 cabinet loaded with 2-1X12's and 1-2X12 hookup.....several single guitar stands.........and a partridge in a pear tree.....(I do not have any DI's or equipment mikes)....and for anyone interested my property is 1 1/4 Acre in the country, but the 150W mixer and 100W amps produce lovely sound up to 1 mile away...lol


----------



## Milkman

RIFF WRATH said:


> Hi Mike
> date is Sat. June 21. as we get closer hopefully things will fall into place. I have 4 mike boom stands, cables for each, about 6 mikes.....only have 1 "good" mike and that is a Shure vocal (SM57?)...the other mikes are OK in a pinch......have a 4 channel yorkie 150W power mixer with matching wedges.....have the (untested) Yamaha board with no power (yet)...needs testing....have 2 sets of speakers...400W 3 ways and 600W 2 ways...2 400W horn bins???...2 speaker stands.....will have 1 strat, 2 teles, 1 LP available, 3 (1 with pickup)accoustics....3 electric bass's....organ keyboard.....and a tenor banjo just in case.....traynor 50W tube bass amp, Traynor 25W ss bass amp, 150W yorkie ss bass amp with pedal controller for guitar, 3 lower watt tube guitar amps and the Line 6 100W spider 2 with control pedal.....4 X 12 cabinet loaded with 2-1X12's and 1-2X12 hookup.....several single guitar stands.........and a partridge in a pear tree.....(I do not have any DI's or equipment mikes)....and for anyone interested my property is 1 1/4 Acre in the country, but the 150W mixer and 100W amps produce lovely sound up to 1 mile away...lol


Well just let me know.

I can bring a board with 1600 watts for fronts and 550 watts for monitors and any mics or like I said, pretty much whatever you might need.


----------



## jane

If I am able to make it (being in university and having a schedule filled with group projects makes it hard to plan)... i have a couple of mic stands and a sm58 and sm57. I have a bass amp too but it looks like you're good in that department. lol.

I have a Behringer board... 10 xlr inputs and 2 other stereo 1/4" inputs.


----------



## 1PUTTS

Isn't this how Woodstock was started?


----------



## suttree

1PUTTS said:


> Isn't this how Woodstock was started?


that and a whole lot of the brown acid.


----------



## buckaroobanzai

suttree said:


> that and a whole lot of the brown acid.


Please leave my wife's coffee out of this.


----------



## Guest

RIFF WRATH said:


> ...and for anyone interested my property is 1 1/4 Acre in the country


Now that's cool. Would it be OK to pitch
a tent? Just in case.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

tents are cool....lets hope the weather's not.


----------



## Guest

Less than a month away.
I'm wondering if anyone has ideas for
a jam list? This thread got me thinking 
about it. 

Another thought. How about a guitar/
equipment swap meet? I've been thinking
of downsizing my collection and maybe I'll
bring a coupla' guit's for people to try and
possibly trade?


----------



## suttree

buckaroobanzai said:


> Please leave my wife's coffee out of this.


hi-yooooo!


----------



## Vintage_Groove

1PUTTS said:


> Isn't this how Woodstock was started?


Man I totally smell a Woodstock (or should it be called Kitchenerstock or Elora stock?) happening. Do we have a time when it will start?


----------



## suttree

Strum said:


> Man I totally smell a Woodstock (or should it be called Kitchenerstock or Elora stock?) happening. Do we have a time when it will start?


riffstock gets my vote


----------



## RIFF WRATH

hey, I know there is another thread open....just a reminder...RIFF WRATH JAM is this Saturday...rain or shine.....who's coming???


----------



## geezer

Hope you guys have a blast, too bad it's so far away . What's the chances of posting a few pic's during the event so we can get a feel of the action?


----------



## Vintage_Groove

My goal is to be there. I'm bringing my digital camera as well.


----------



## dhutchings

I'd love to make it, but I'm on holiday back in Manitoba as of the 21st. If there are more, I'd like to come out.

Be warned, I'm still learning so I'm still pretty beginner material.


----------



## Starbuck

Guys! I can't wait to hear about it. Post pics and a set list!


----------



## RIFF WRATH

*jam Sat 21 June*

hey, to all that are planning to come........I have tried to pm and/or e-mail whoever had responded to the thread.....I will be off line from 3pm thursday until monday, so if you need directions........contact me by tomorrow at 3........cheers 
Gerry


----------



## ne1roc

Thanks again for the reminder! I am gigging that day. 

Can someone take some pictures of the event so I can see what I missed out on?


----------



## Stratocaster

I'd love to be there but I don't think that's gonna happen 

Take lots of pics!


----------



## ne1roc

Vintage_Groove said:


> My goal is to be there. I'm bringing my digital camera as well.



Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## auger

Hey man I was just checking last min.....and found I could not log in....for some reason
now I have finally remembered my password and logged in I can see I am too late to receive the directions to this jam.....

can anyone help me out....for directions????????

I am hoping to attend.....

Auger


----------



## suttree

auger said:


> Hey man I was just checking last min.....and found I could not log in....for some reason
> now I have finally remembered my password and logged in I can see I am too late to receive the directions to this jam.....
> 
> can anyone help me out....for directions????????
> 
> I am hoping to attend.....
> 
> Auger


i'll forward you the PM i got.


----------



## greco

Hope all you folks have a great time and that the stupid rain doesn't interfere too much.

PLEASE...someone post some pics!!

:rockon2:sdsre

Dave


----------



## 1PUTTS

I managed to snap a few pics. But first, really big thanks to RIFF WRATH for hosting the night. I met some really nice folks and had a great time.









That's BuckarooBanzai in the middle playing a very solid bass and laristotle on the right with the SG and singing. I can't remember the younger fellow on the left's name. And Riff's friend Dale is back on the kit (but not seen, isn't that always the way with drummers).









A similar shot. Unfortunately I only managed to take a few as I was busy enjoying my beverages and playing a bit on the drums as well.

But all in all, a very a nice evening. Riff, you did a great job fixing up the space. You can't see it from the photos, but the jam room opens right up to the outside for a very cool, open vibe. Really nice. Thanks again, man!

Auger was there too (all the way from Kawartha) but I didn't get a shot of him as he was playing while I was playing. But good playing, dude!


----------



## Guest

Man, I haven't jammed like that for years. First off, a big thank you to RIFF 
and his wife for being great hosts for this event.









We played different variations of standard blues for awhile. Seems we all had brain farts
when it came to song selection. We managed to pull off some old classics (zep, sabbath...) 
and even wrote a couple on the fly. Thanks to BuckarooBanzai for sticking on the bass 
even though he brought his guitar which I'm sure he probably would have liked to play more. 
It was quite the experience and I'm already lookin' forward to the 2nd annual jam already!
Oh..and thank you RIFF for this souvenir (and the sweetgrass).
Ciao fer now!


----------



## buckaroobanzai

No pics from me, but thanks to Riff for hosting and all those who attended. And I did manage to get some guitar playing in, so no complaints from me. ( the good thing about playing bass is you don't have to compete with all those guitarists for stage time!)

next time let's plan for a more organised set list, more forumites and less mosquitoes!

sdsre


----------



## Vintage_Groove

A big thanks to RW for his Jam stage, instruments and hospitality. My only regret is I couldn't stay longer, and never got a chance to try the Bass guitar. I honestly didn't expect to be playing the drums, but I'm glad I could jam with these guys who were better qualified to be there than I was. I had a lot of fun and look forward to the next one. I took a number of photos but the lighting didn't let a lot of them turn out. Here are the best ones.


----------



## Vintage_Groove

more...


----------



## Vintage_Groove




----------



## greco

Thanks for all the pics...I regret not being able to come to the jam.

Even though I didn't make it, many thanks to Riff Wrath for all the time and effort he put into hosting the event.:food-smiley-004:

Cheers

Dave


----------



## starjag

greco said:


> Even though I didn't make it, many thanks to Riff Wrath for all the time and effort he put into hosting the event.:food-smiley-004:


Many thanks indeed! :rockon2:


----------



## RIFF WRATH

hey, pictures all look good. the player with the strat and fishing T-shirt is Auger ........ he drove 4 hours and brought his lovely wife......things got underway fairly early........probably about 3ish.........wasn't watching the time, was watching the action........the young lad in the white T-shirt is Andrew, who dates my buddies daughter...he came later......he is about 17 and is self taught........I'll have to get him to join the forum........as mentioned, buckaroo played bass all day........just as he was leaving another bass playing bud showed up who played a bit with Andrew.........we had 4 drummers in total....almost enough for a drooling contest....lol......wanted to especially thank 1-putt who came out to drum, but didn't have an opportunity to play as much as he would have liked........he was stuck with the rather loud "doo-wah" and ladies rhythm section who wanted to sing mustang sally of all things....(snuck the mike volumes down a bit lol).....this was as things were winding down......did pick up my bass about 1am and try and accompany Andrew.....that performance is definetly not recorded.....there were about 30+ non players who showed, but because the day (was a bit of hail for about 10 min. before the "audience" showed) turned out so nice, and the sound tweaks buckarro set up (just ran 3 mikes into the board,and thankfully the speaker repairs worked), guitars through the respective amps, plenty of volume, everyone was outside......and in my opinion there was not a bad place in the yard to listen....kudos to all the players.......you know you have awesome players when with a nod and the blink of an eye they are putting out some beautiful sounds...........after just having met, and no rehearsing......anyone notice the GC straps??...........hmmn.........maybe another jam or two this season anyone......have to build a riser for the drums........missed a picture(s) of 1-putt, Vintage (the former STRUM), Dale and his son Evon, all who drummed.
......by the way, we had oodles of cookies thanks to Buckaroo
cheers for now, and maybe more pictures will turn up later.
Gerry


----------



## Vintage_Groove

RW if you look close enough you'll see me in 2 of the pictures, behind the drums playing. I had a blast and would enjoy coming back. It would help to have a play list well before the event so I can get familiar with the songs. I may even be able to play some bass next time. Everyone during my stay played excellent, definitely a group of guys you want to see/hear more of. I'm sorry I couldn't stay longer and get to know everyone, I spent most of the time drumming and just hanging on as the guitars and bass made it all look easy....evilGuitar:


----------



## Guest

Vintage_Groove said:


> RW if you look close enough you'll see me in 2 of the pictures, behind the drums playing.


Yup..sure enough. There you are. .


----------



## Milkman

Glad to see the jam went off well. I did sound for a four band show or I would have been there for sure.

Hopefully Riff does this again.

Rock on,



Mike


----------



## auger

hey all....
first off I would like to say,,,, Mrs Auger and I had a great time

special thanks to riff wrath and his family for hosting such a great event...
and providing some great eats as well...

it was also nice to meet some forum members from G.C.
you guys all played great...buckaroo on bass,laristole on guitar,vintage and 1putts on drums...riff looking after sound...plus a few local guys sat in on guitar and drums....

we managed to do 5 or 6 sets throughout the day and evening...and considering non of us had ever played together before....the songs came off pretty good....
the crowd got bigger as night fell....and compared to home....the mosqiuto's were almost non existant...

I look forward to doing this again....for sure

thanks again guys...

Auger and Mrs Auger


----------



## RIFF WRATH

hey Milkman.....your name came up on several occaisons, as those in attendance were hoping for an opportunity to meet & greet.......I was going to ask how your PA gig went, but I am positive that you did an excellant job......guess your music taste will be switching to punk/dark metal now....lol


----------



## Milkman

RIFF WRATH said:


> hey Milkman.....your name came up on several occaisons, as those in attendance were hoping for an opportunity to meet & greet.......I was going to ask how your PA gig went, but I am positive that you did an excellant job......guess your music taste will be switching to punk/dark metal now....lol


LOL, 

I don't anticipate a swing in my tastes at this point. The gig did go exceptionally well. The sound business seems to be taking off for me.

Nevertheless, I would love to attend a future Riff Wraff jam. It comes down to the luck of the draw.

If I come, I'll come ready to lend a hand for sure.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Vintage_Groove

laristotle said:


> Yup..sure enough. There you are. .


Yeah, glad I wore shorts and light shirt, it got pretty hot back there with all the drumming. I hope I did ok. If I add up all my practice time I think in total I've had about a month of drum lessons out of a book (Realistic Rock), for the rest I just winged it....

I liked all the songs you guys played, but I fondly remember '18' (Alice Cooper), Manic Depression (Hendrix) and Sunshine of your Love (Cream).


----------



## RIFF WRATH

hey vintage your drummings was great, but did i tell you I had the drum volume turned down...lol

actually with the 3 "open mikes" the FOH mix was pretty good, with the residual sound from the amps as well as the vocals coming through nicely.....buckaroo set the dials perfectly


----------



## shoretyus

laristotle said:


> Yup..sure enough. There you are.


Right next to the pot leaf ... go figure.....:sport-smiley-002:


----------



## Vintage_Groove

I usually pay more attention to detail but I didn't move much from the drums to catch it all. I saw Auger had a Fender (strat?) and had pedals sitting on the amp, and laristotle had a Gibson (what model?). What amps were you both using? 

I didn't catch BuckarooBanzai's bass name/model. That bass had one wicked sound. Was it plugged into the Line 6 amp?

For the drums I only had to lower the hi-hat to a more comfortable level. I brought my own sticks but ended up using RW Vater Los Angeles 5A which are a very comfortable fit for me and aren't too heavy or too long to move around the kit.


----------



## Guest

You sounded great Vintage. And only a month's
lesson's? Can't wait to hear how you sound next
year. I was playing my '85 SG standard through a 
Marshall 5175 combo. I haven't touched her for a 
coupla' years prior to that. It felt good to me.



shoretyus said:


> Right next to the pot leaf ... go figure.....:sport-smiley-002:


Actually..it was kinda religious in nature.

"Man made booze..
God made grass..
who do you trust?"









something like that.


----------



## buckaroobanzai

Vintage_Groove said:


> I usually pay more attention to detail but I didn't move much from the drums to catch it all. I saw Auger had a Fender (strat?) and had pedals sitting on the amp, and laristotle had a Gibson (what model?). What amps were you both using?
> 
> I didn't catch BuckarooBanzai's bass name/model. That bass had one wicked sound. Was it plugged into the Line 6 amp?
> 
> For the drums I only had to lower the hi-hat to a more comfortable level. I brought my own sticks but ended up using RW Vater Los Angeles 5A which are a very comfortable fit for me and aren't too heavy or too long to move around the kit.


The bass is an Ibanez SR300 - their lowest price model that has active electronics. Best $350 i ever spent bass-wise. The active eq makes it rock with just about any amp. And Riff's Yorkville Bloc bass amp's pretty good for 150 watts ( I think). 

By the way, my apologies if I kinda Bogarted the bass all nite - It was not my intention, I was just having a blast. Next time, if sombody wants a turn on the bass, just wing a (preferably empty) beer can at me - I'll take the hint.

Already looking forward to doing it again...


----------



## RIFF WRATH

where I come from we protect our bass players, unless they try to do a solo....on the other hand......drummers, we just stick in the back corner.....


----------



## Michelle

Vintage_Groove said:


>


Who is this cool lookin' dude? Is that you Riff?

Would have been so great to have been there, a bit much traveling though.


----------



## Milkman

That's Riff alright.

Looks like a Canadian version of Sam Elliot.


Rock on,:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## RIFF WRATH

guilty as charged........now I'm turning all red...dang.........hey Michelle, did you see the monster?


----------



## Vintage_Groove

laristotle said:


> You sounded great Vintage. And only a month's
> lesson's? Can't wait to hear how you sound next
> year.


Well it only started this year when my son sat on a friend's drum kit and just started playing a nice groove, having never seen a drum set before. Our friend said 'you have to get him lessons and a kit'. Great, of all the instruments he could choose (I was hoping for guitar) he picks the biggest and loudest one.

We got him in lessons right away and I bought him a drum pad and sticks to start. I wanted to see if he was still totally into drums first. After a number of weeks with lessons he was still into it so we bought him a decent entry level drum kit with the hopes that I could try my hand at drums and learn along with him. We picked up the Realistic Rock book and I remember leafing through it at the store and thinking 'this stuff looks really complicated, how can anyone read music?'.

We dove in together and started from page one, and I found I learned to read and play very quickly and so did he. He would practice and I would sit with him and help him out where I could. We got pretty deep into the book a lot faster than I would have expected and his drum lessons helped as well. My son has recently played for his music school and his grade school and it looks like he loves to perform so he's on his way to being a decent drummer at 9 years old.

Our friend called and asked if I wanted to jam with him as he has the drums and plays guitar. He used to have a band years ago but all his bandmates now have families, etc. so it's been impossible to hook up. I live 5 mins. away but we're both so busy we haven't met that much. The few times we did I played what I learned and he'd play some rock tunes that we're both familiar with. Mostly he'll just jam, start playing some blues or rock riff and I'll improvise along with him.

All I can say is for anyone that's learned a few basics, if you meet people with a lot more experience and are willing to jam with you, take the opportunity. You'll either stink bad or realize you can actually swim and survive. Now that I play bass too I plan to go over to my jamming friend's place soon and see how well I can manage that. 

It's one thing to tinker at home with a book, a whole other story being with people that can play well 'at speed' and trying to keep up. Only then will you realize where you need to improve for 'real world' playing, and that will set you on the path to fixing those issues.


----------



## Michelle

RIFF WRATH said:


> guilty as charged........now I'm turning all red...dang.........hey Michelle, did you see the monster?


Nope, no monster yet. I did manage to get away sat eve on the bike and besides a buzz, this is all I caught.


----------



## Vintage_Groove

buckaroobanzai said:


> The bass is an Ibanez SR300 - their lowest price model that has active electronics. Best $350 i ever spent bass-wise. The active eq makes it rock with just about any amp. And Riff's Yorkville Bloc bass amp's pretty good for 150 watts ( I think).
> 
> By the way, my apologies if I kinda Bogarted the bass all nite - It was not my intention, I was just having a blast. Next time, if sombody wants a turn on the bass, just wing a (preferably empty) beer can at me - I'll take the hint.
> 
> Already looking forward to doing it again...


I thought it looked like an Ibanez. I don't know much about active electronics, just that I've read some MusicMan basses have it, where some Fender Jazz don't. I know my SX is passive and has one sound, whereas your's had a wicked narly sound, kind of like Flea from Chilipeppers.


----------



## Hamstrung

Hey Riff!

Looks like a great time was had by all. I'm sure there'll be an announcement for Riff Wrath II should it come together. I'll definitely try to be there and I'll bring a couple friends!
BTW, the jam space looks great! (and the drums, nice job!)
I had a hard time envisioning it when I was there this past winter. Unfortunately my Kramer guitar project has been stalled due to some unfortunate scheduling issues this summer. I hope to get it back on track soon.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Thanks Hamstrung.........it's going to stay set up for the nice weather, and if anyone wants to come out it could easily be arranged........quite a few of my "regulars" weren't able to come this time around..........definetly hoping to do it again in , say, September if there is enough interest.
cheers
Gerry


----------



## greco

RIFF WRATH said:


> Thanks Hamstrung.........it's going to stay set up for the nice weather, and if anyone wants to come out it could easily be arranged........quite a few of my "regulars" weren't able to come this time around..........definetly hoping to do it again in , say, September if there is enough interest.
> cheers
> Gerry


I certainly hope that you will be holding another jam in September or so.

Was there anything that you needed/were short of at this past jam...just so we could bring some extra (of whatever) along.

This is mighty fine of you *SIR RIFF WRATH*. The knighthood might not be official, but it is very deserving and I hope it catches on.

Dave


----------



## WannabeGood

*Coming soon to a location near you???*

Newly Knighted (Unofficially perhaps) Sir Riff Wrath,

Please consider "franchising" out here to the heartland (flatland really) of our country. :smilie_flagge17:Us westerners deserve the same opportunity that you easterners enjoy. In all seriousness though what a great opportunity you extended to those fortunate enough to be able to attended and participate. Pity to those that didn't or couldn't. Many kudos to you. Hope the next one is even better.

Regards,


----------



## Vintage_Groove

RIFF WRATH said:


> Thanks Hamstrung.........it's going to stay set up for the nice weather, and if anyone wants to come out it could easily be arranged........quite a few of my "regulars" weren't able to come this time around..........definetly hoping to do it again in , say, September if there is enough interest.
> cheers
> Gerry


I'm in. If you can manage one or more Jams before September then that would be a bonus. Again, thanks for doing this, it was a great opportunity for me to meet other musicians, play with experienced folks, have fun, and learn.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

thanks for the knighthood semtiment, very touching, but the last Canadian to accept knighthood is basking in a US jail, I regretfully decline.
cheers
Gerry


----------



## shoretyus

RIFF WRATH said:


> thanks for the knighthood semtiment, very touching, but the last Canadian to accept knighthood is basking in a US jail, I regretfully decline.
> cheers
> Gerry


AND he just got refused a retrial !!!!


----------



## greco

greco said:


> I certainly hope that you will be holding another jam in September or so.
> 
> Was there anything that you needed/were short of at this past jam...just so we could bring some extra (of whatever) along.
> 
> 
> Dave


Need anything for the next jam?


----------



## RIFF WRATH

yea, more guitar players......less bleeding fingers......laristotle, buckaroobonzai, and auger did an awesome job, but I'm sure that they would have liked nothing more that meeting more GC members...going to try and nail down a date in Sept.........or sooner for you "locals".......and hopefully 1-putts and vintage will be able to come again.....still have lots of guitar pics left....lol


----------

